#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Excel Extra Functions - interpolate, cubic spline, polynomial curve fitting, and etc.

## losmoscas

Hi guys.



Im looking for extra functions for three dimensional interpolate and extrapolate functions; two dimensional interpolate, extrapolate, cubic spline, polynomial curve fitting, line intersections, minima, maxima, first derivative, and second derivative for Microsoft Excel 2007 on Windows7 x64bits.

I tried using XlXtrFun, but dont run on excel 2007 and 2003 with windows7 x64bits.

if someone have a spreadsheet that works, plz upload!

Thanks!See More: Excel Extra Functions - interpolate, cubic spline, polynomial curve fitting, and etc.

----------


## losmoscas

folks, nothing about this?

----------

